# Welcome lucky



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

Little lucky finally did hatch, ending up in an assisted hatch, but all smooth sailing so far, hatched on the 1st and starting to know how feeding works. Can't believe how tiny they start off. Wonder what colour he'll end up being.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

How absolutely adorable


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They are so precious at that time in their lives...adorable baby. Glad all is well with him/her


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

They definitely are he/she knows how to keep me tired haha. But I guess after a few clutches I'll learn how to deal with it. And I'll have time to relax before letting the pair breed again, they can just enjoy their dummy eggs. The female needs some recovering time anyway.

I wish they opened their eyes quicker though, it's kinda creepy when feeding. And all the time haha. Are they always really squirmy? It seems to enjoy when my partner plays the guitar <3


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cuuute! Best of luck! :thumbu:


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh my gosh how absolutely cute! I can't believe how tiny it is.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ah thats cute I know for sure he will turn out lovely lol.cant wait to see him grow up and see that im right lol.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Ahhh how adorable! Gosh they're so tiny at that age. I always felt like I was going to break zoe when she was a baby lol!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Awww, so precious and tiny!


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

How cute. I would be terriefied to pick a baby up. They look so fragile and I'm not very graceful.


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

Hopefully it does turn out lovely, the parents have good temperaments so here's to hoping that gets passed down. I'm worried half the time about it, that I'll hurt it or feed it wrong and it breaths the food in. But with each feed its getting better and better. 

Does anyone know what cour it will be? 
Mum is - cinnamon pied split to whiteface
And dad is - a pearled with something else can't remember, his picture is in my signature. Saroyan the grey one


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

sh.adz said:


> They definitely are he/she knows how to keep me tired haha. But I guess after a few clutches I'll learn how to deal with it. And I'll have time to relax before letting the pair breed again, they can just enjoy their dummy eggs. The female needs some recovering time anyway.
> 
> I wish they opened their eyes quicker though, it's kinda creepy when feeding. And all the time haha. Are they always really squirmy? It seems to enjoy when my partner plays the guitar <3


Lucky is so cute!
Quick q - Where can I get dummy eggs in Oz?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

phronima said:


> Lucky is so cute!
> Quick q - Where can I get dummy eggs in Oz?


Is Oz a real place? Lol


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks  it starts rocking away when partner brings out the guitar, seems all my birds like it haha. 

And I ordered mine online  it came as a clutch of 8 or so, I've just removed them bow that she's stopped nesting finally. I could probably find the website I went through if you wanted, they got here rather quick  and not too expensive either


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

And yes, oz is real, it's like slang for Australia hehe


----------

